# Hgh frag 176-191



## muscleguys (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone tried this? what dose? What results?  Any other effective peptide recomendations?


----------



## guidojuice4ever (Aug 20, 2010)

I wouldn't feed that shiz to my dog


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 21, 2010)

I used 177-191 with phenomenal results for what it did to my skin- I looked so much younger after just one injection !!!

I hear that 176 won't make you look any younger but will reduce bodyfat...


----------

